# USING LIGHTS AT NIGHT IN THE SNOW



## GOBBLERS ROOST (Dec 9, 2008)

I WAS WONDERING IF I CAN USE LIGHTS AT NIGHT WHEN THERE IS SNOW ON THE GROUND? I AM QUESTIONING IF THERE IS A RE-FLEX GLOW OFF OF THE SNOW THAT WOULD ALARM COYOTES OR FOX. I HAVE KILLED A LOT OF COYOTES USING A FULL MOON, BUT I'M JUST STARTING TO USE RED AND GREEN LIGHTS. ALSO, HAS ANYONE TRIED TO USE BOTH RED AND GREEN LIGHTS AT THE SAME TIME? ( RED FOR THE SPOTTER AND GREEN FOR THE SHOOTER) I DON'T WANT TO TRY IT, COYOTES ARE HARD ENOUGH TO GET TO COME TO THE CALL WITHOUT SCARING THEM OFF WITH TWO DIFFERENT COLORED LIGHTS.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Supposedly the green is harder for them to see, but it does not shine out as far as red.
If you keep the light on them so they are “blinded” the entire time the better off you are.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

jiggerjarvi said:


> Supposedly the green is harder for them to see, but it does not shine out as far as red.
> If you keep the light on them so they are “blinded” the entire time the better off you are.


Everything you said is the total opposite


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Rel


San V. Sasse said:


> Everything you said is the total opposite


Really 
Please elaborate,, I’d have to look the post up, but last year a member had a detailed post on keeping them in the light while approaching on foot to a close distance. 

And the green light theory, well that was a video from nightsnipe I believe. 
I’ll look it up after work


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/hiding-behind-the-light.584653/

Your right on the green San, but you didn’t call BS on this post years back, maybe you even agreed with the author?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Green is painful to look at in snow from a quality light in my opinion. Use red and keep your scan light on the entire time scanning with the dimmer "bloom" outer edge of your light. When you spot eyes on a potential target refrain from pointing your light directly at it. When it gets close enough to ID and take your shot, then bring the center of your light down and shine it directly. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

jiggerjarvi said:


> Rel
> 
> 
> Really
> ...














Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

jiggerjarvi said:


> https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/hiding-behind-the-light.584653/
> 
> Your right on the green San, but you didn’t call BS on this post years back, maybe you even agreed with the author?


What post??


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Click the link, at the bottom of thread. 

Hey, I’m not picking a fight by any means, but, if that’s your response, own it.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

jiggerjarvi said:


> Click the link, at the bottom of thread.
> 
> Hey, I’m not picking a fight by any means, but, if that’s your response, own it.


What are you talking about????


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/hiding-behind-the-light.584653/

Click on this link above, then read it, your last 2 posts, is that you?


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

jiggerjarvi said:


> https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/hiding-behind-the-light.584653/
> 
> Click on this link above, then read it, your last 2 posts, is that you?


I just read through the posts as well and I’m not seeing where he should “own it”!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

San V. Sasse said:


> Good post. I sit in the middle of the field. Keep the light on them at all times and they can not see through the light. I have had coyotes get as close as 20 yards before I shot them. I have also stalked a couple by keeping the light on them just like you have said.[


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah I read that. So what is the conflict?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

I guess I’m reading his post incorrectly, seems to be he’s agreeing with the idea of hiding behind the light, then writes he’s also done it with success. 

But says what I’ve written or suggested is wrong and totally opposite?


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

I think he was talking about your green vs. red comment. Which I agree with him. Hence why I posted the color chart.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

I’m at a loss, did he or did he not post about the same thing I suggested, using lights to hide behind or make a stalk, then say what I posted is wrong?


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

You said green is harder for them to see, but does not shine out as far as red. 
All he said is it was complete opposite.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

My sincere apologies to you gobblers roost for sidetracking your thread.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

jiggerjarvi said:


> I guess I’m reading his post incorrectly, seems to be he’s agreeing with the idea of hiding behind the light, then writes he’s also done it with success.
> 
> But says what I’ve written or suggested is wrong and totally opposite?


Yep I wrote that, but your wrong g about the green compared to the red


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

jiggerjarvi said:


> I’m at a loss, did he or did he not post about the same thing I suggested, using lights to hide behind or make a stalk, then say what I posted is wrong?


Hiding behind the light is correct. Dogs see green way better than red. Green is more for hogs and red is less likely to spook dogs. Here is a spectrum color chart of what we see compared to a coyote.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Good day sir


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

jiggerjarvi said:


> Good day sir


Someone got butt hurt!!!
https://media.giphy.com/media/l0DEJ6EfdfjTiTOLe/giphy.gif


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Ooooo
Last word lackie

Not hurt, not continuing with senseless posts, yours or mine. 

Maybe someday we’ll met and discuss it.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

jiggerjarvi said:


> Ooooo
> Last word lackie
> 
> Not hurt, not continuing with senseless posts, yours or mine.
> ...


Doubt it. Just give correct information.


----------

